# Mal wieder Pflanzenbestimmung.... da wächst was :-)



## mariohbs (21. Aug. 2016)

Hi Leute,

mal wieder ne Frage zu einer Pflanze die unvermutet und "ungepflanzt" im Ufergraben auftaucht. Hat jemand ne Idee was das auf dem Bild wohl ist? Wächst recht hoch un an verschiedenen stellen, sogar im flachen Wasserbereich.

    

Lieben Dank schon mal 
Mario


----------



## Benny337 (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Mario,
Das ist eine __ Rohrkolben (Typha latifolia?)
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breitblättriger_Rohrkolben
Grüsse Benny


----------



## mariohbs (21. Aug. 2016)

Hi Benny,

ne glaube ich nicht. Insbesondere wie die Blätter unten aus der Pflanze kommen passt gar nicht zum __ Rohrkolben. Die Fächert halt regelrecht auseinander.... 

LG
Mario


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Meine Weiße __ Iris, die sibirische Fäschert auch so.


----------



## Benny337 (21. Aug. 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Hi Benny,
> 
> ne glaube ich nicht. Insbesondere wie die Blätter unten aus der Pflanze kommen passt gar nicht zum __ Rohrkolben. Die Fächert halt regelrecht auseinander....
> 
> ...


Hi Mario,
Ich bin kein Experte aber ich bleibe trotzdem bei Rohrkolben .
Mal sehen was die anderen sagen.
Lg Benny
Ps:Ich mache dir Morgen Bilder von meine Rohrkolben zum Vergleich.


----------



## Kuni99 (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

Benny hat recht, es ist Breitblättriger __ Rohrkolben.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mariohbs (22. Aug. 2016)

@Benny - jepp mach doch bitte mal Bilder. Leider ist auf allem, was man im Web so findet, der obere Pflanzenteil abgebildet und nur selten mal unten was zu sehen. Das was ich gefunden habe, könnte schon ähnlich sein aber irgendwie finde ich, dass es doch nicht so richtig passt. 

@René - ne __ Iris glaube ich nicht, wobei die auch wieder ähnlich ist..... 

Die Pflanze tauchte halt vor gut 4-6 Wochen auf und wächst seither rasant in die Höhe. Da fragt man sich halt auch wieder, wo die wohl hergekommen ist..... *grübel*

Ich habe noch einmal den markanten Teil vergrößert, vielleicht lässt sich ja damit besser klären ob es der __ Rohrkolben oder doch was anderes ist. Falls es Rohrkolben ist, dann gehts wohl ans Ausgraben - der soll ja echt wuchern :-(


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2016)

Also wenn Kai sagt, es ist __ Rohrkolben, dann kannst Du getrost davon ausgehen, dass es Rohrkolben ist.


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

Pflanze quer durchschneiden, das Innnere riecht nach Gurke und schmeckt auch so. Die zarten innen liegenden Teile sind essbar.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mariohbs (22. Aug. 2016)

Ok ok... ich gebe mich geschlagen 

Also dann mach ich mich mal ans Ausbuddeln - vielleicht finde ich ja nen netten Platz in einem Kübel oder ..... sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus, dass zugezogene Pflänzchen aber im Ufergraben will ich es dann doch nicht überall wieder finden 

Lieben Dank für eure Unterstützung!

Mario


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2016)

Ich hänge mich mal einfach hinten dran, wenn ich darf.
Mein Onkel hat mir vor einen Jahr diese Zwiebelpflanze zu kommen lassen.
Die Ahnung geht stark nach __ Lilien-Gewächs, habe aber  ob es stimmt.
    
Die einzelnen Blüten erinnern mich stark an __ Schneeglöckchen . Die Pflanzen erreichen ca 70-80 cm in der Höhe.


----------



## MiwaMiwa (23. Aug. 2016)

Könnte es Sommerhyazinthe (Ornithogalum candicans) sein?


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

ja, die ist es.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Ahnung geht stark nach __ Lilien-Gewächs, habe aber  ob es stimmt.



Hi Ron,

nee, das ist ein Spargelgewächs (Asparagaceae); Unterfamilie Scillioideae (früher gehörte sie in die aufgelöste Familie Hyacinthaceae - Hyazintengewächse)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2016)

Erstmal danke Frank! .... und auch an die anderen!
Ist ja beinahe unglaublich wie breit das gefächert ist (Spargelpflanzen), trotz der Zwiebel.
Da kommt ja kein Laie drauf.
Ich werde mal meinen Onkel bescheid schubsen, denn der sagt immer nur "Seine Soldaten" dazu, weil die so grade stehen.
Sind die Winterhart? .....ist wohl anzunehmen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Erstmal danke Frank! ....
> Sind die Winterhart? .....ist wohl anzunehmen!



Hi Ron,

als Afrikaner sind Sommerhyazinten nicht besonders winterfest. Bei Wintern so lang und kalt wie die letzten beiden kommen sie schon über die Runden (schädlicher ist eher der feuchte Boden im Winter)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2016)

Danke Frank!
War in der Zeit schon mal bei Wiki und habe dort die Ursprungsländer gesichtet.
Nordafrika ist wohl kaum Nordeuropa.
Trotzdem Danke für die " Expertise"!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

hallo Leute,
könnt ihr mir sagen, was da durch meinen Garten rankt?   Hat sich an der Uferzone angesiedelt und wird immer länger. Was ist das? 
Vielen Dank
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2017)

Hi Käferchen,

ist zumindest ein Kürbisgewächs, vermutlich ne H2O-Melone

Mfg Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

ja, sieht nach Wassermelone aus.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## ina1912 (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
ich habe auch eine unbekannte Pflanze. Wir haben am Teich meiner Freundin alles inspiziert, sie kann sich aber nicht erinnern, ob sie die selbst gepflanzt hat oder nicht :
  
weiß jemand wie die heißt? 
danke schon mal! 
lg Ina


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

das ist Schwarzfrüchtiger Zweizahn (_Bidens frondosa_). Sicher nicht gepflanzt. Meine Empfehlung: Schnell weg damit, bevor er sich aussamt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## ina1912 (3. Aug. 2017)

ja das ist er, vielen Dank Kai! 
hab bei wiki nachgelesen.. neophyt.. wird sofort entsorgt! 
lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Aug. 2017)

Moin, moin und vielen Dank euch Beiden. Na, mal sehen, ob da eine Melone rankommt. 
werde euch weiter berichten.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Mal wieder eine Aufgabe für @Frank und alle anderen.

Was ist das ? Und hat das einer in Latein. 
1.      

2.  Tippe __ Wasserhahnenfuß      Hat das einer in Latein.

3. Linke Seite ? Keine Ahnung         
4.Vallisneria   Bis jetzt klein bleibend
5. __ Hornkraut   
6. Vallisneria _gigantea_   Warscheinlich....


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Ups, das zweite Foto bei 6. gehört zu 1.


----------



## Plätscher (5. Aug. 2017)

1 könnte Potamogeton lucens sein. Vergleich mal die Bilder im Netz mit deinen Pflanzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

1. Potamogeton (__ Laichkraut) - die genauere Bestimmung ist anhand der Artenfülle und anhand von Fotos aber eher schwer, Wie auch bei Cryptocornen im Aquarium weicht das Aussehen selbst der gleichen Art teilweise von Gewässer zu Gewässer ab

2. dürfte in der Tat ein aquatischer Ranunculus sein. Sieht meinen ehemligen futenden Hahnenguß (Ranunculus fluitans) etwas ähnlich - da gibts ja einen Eintag bei den Unterwasserpflanzen im Lexikon

3. __ Tausendblatt, vermutlich __ quirlblättriges Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum verticillatum)

5. ist übrigens kein __ Hornkraut (Hornkräuter (Cerastium spec.) wachsen nur an Land) sondern __ Hornblatt wie man schon aus dem Namen Ceratophyllum Ceras = Horn; Phylla = Blatt erkennen kann

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ist übrigens kein __ Hornkraut


 Immer die Genauigkeiten

Danke Frank und allen anderen....... gefunden habe ich 1. bis 4. im Gardasee auf so 4-5 m Tiefe. 
1.Potamogeton in 4 bis 5 m langen Einzelsträngen bis 40-80 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche......in einem Abstand von so 1m oder mehr. Keine der Pflanzen hat die Wasseroberfläche erreicht, was mich ein bisschen verwunderte...... kann natürlich auch die Höhe sein, welche die __ Enten abfressen wenn sie die Pflanze finden.

Der __ Wasserhahnenfuß machte ganze Wälder mit einer Höhe von so 1 m von Grund. Alles Dicht. Nur die einzelnen Potamogeton Stängel kamen da raus.

Das __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum verticillatum) ist beim paddeln an mir vorbei geschwommen.

Die Vallis standen als ganze Büschel einzeln in so Sandbereichen etwas flacher so auf 3-4 m.
Letztes Jahr waren davon viel mehr. Vielleicht habe ich die nur nicht in dem Wasserhahnenfuß Wäldern gefunden. 
Ich Rauche zu viel um da all zu lange unten zu bleiben ..... außerdem ist es da unten schwei..... kalt.

In dem Bereich wo ich geschnorchelt habe wird wohl alle paar Jahre bisschen das Ufer neu aufgeschüttet. Dadurch sind die ersten Meter in den See absolut Pflanzen frei.
Dann kommen erst ein paar leicht veralgte Felsbrocken in so 2-3 m Tiefe. Das Wasser war super im Nordwesten des Sees. 

Im Süden erschien mir die Sicht nicht ganz so gut im Wasser. Da ist der See nicht so Tief und somit wohl wärmer und alles etwas grünes Wasser. Wobei in dem Burghafen so viele Pflanzen im Wasser waren, dass dort die Sicht bis auf den Grund ging.     

War ein schöner Urlaub.


----------



## Kuni99 (5. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

mein Vorschlag für 1.: Durchwachsenblättriges __ Laichkraut (_Potamogeton perfoliatus_).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Aug. 2017)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Durchwachsenblättriges __ Laichkraut (_Potamogeton perfoliatus_).


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durchwachsenes_Laichkraut
Passt besser als Potamogeton lucens. Das schwimmende Leichkraut habe ich.
Interessant ist das _Potamogeton perfoliatus_ dann Winterknospen bildet. Das würde auch das vereinzelnde Wachstum der Stängel in den __ Wasserhahnenfuß Beständen erklären. Eben überall wo eine Winterknospe passend in den richtigen Bodengrund gefallen ist. Könnte somit sein, das die Stengel nicht wieder verwurzeln und vergehen.
Auch die Kalkablagerungen auf den Blättern der Pflanze passen.


----------

